# donnatal pb tabs



## GRLRACER (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi everyone i was wondering if any one on here is taking donnatal for bad cramps and d? and how often do you take this? i have been taking this medication 4x a day as directed and also use lomotil as needed but it seems like its not really working anymore.if any one is taking this med pls let me know some info. thanks so much for any help!


----------

